# Moss Wall Pics



## jrs

I will be trimming my xmas moss wall soon so a snapped a few pics first. The side wall is complete and the back wall is about 75% complete.

specs:
20g
pressurized CO2
2x65W PC
dose on demand ferts


----------



## Ciddian

amazing..... 

How do i get to come to your class?!

What do youe mean by dose one demand ferts?


----------



## jrs

You can come anytime you want!

Dose on demand just means that rather than dosing ferts on some preset schedule like EI, we dose the individual ferts based on daily testing results.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, this is turning out to be a very nice tank indeed.
Where did you up the intake? Did you have any moss getting stuck in the intake?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jrs

The intake for the cannister is placed at the bottom right corner about 2" above the substrate. I don't really have any problems with debris getting caught up in it. The power sweep head has a porous block foam over the intake and so far I don't seem to have problems with it either.


----------



## JamesG

jrs what would you say makes the greater impact on how lush that moss is looking? the CO2 injection or the really intense lighting?

Also is it fair to say your photos don't show the tank with all the lights on? I would think that 130 watts over 20 gallons would be quite bright and result in a more whitewashed photo. Just curious


----------



## jrs

I believe the light and CO2 are equally important. The reason being that because of the verticle wall it is more difficult for light to reach the moss.

Those pics are with both PC's running. An interesting thing I find is that the dark color of the moss surrounding the tank absorbs a lot of light. If I were to take a pic with a more downward angle the glosso leaves would reflect a lot of light and wash out the pic.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Hmm, I am beginning to suspect that you might need to customize your light a bit to deal with the moss wall. Or should I say my wall ... heh, I got all the part and was planning on doing it too. Now if I can only get of my butt and buy the CO2 kit ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jrs

If you have enough watts (really lumens) over the tank you should be fine. I suppose you could mod the reflectors to angle on the sides??????? I suspect that if you dont have enough light the base of the moss will begin to die away and lead to it detaching. This, and keeping it a uniform length, is why one has to trim it every once in awhile anyhow though.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

You just reminded me of something. I was planning to use weeping moss instead of xmas moss. One reason being that weeping moss is a light green rather than a dark green. This gives you the illusion that it's cleaner than the xmas moss. But one of the problem I notice with weeping moss is that, if you don't have enough nutrients, it litterally breaks apart. That can be dissastrous for the filters.
Also, I was planning to wall my entire 110G tank with it. Trimming I think is going to be a major problem, especially if it's 110G tall. *sigh* I might have to rethink this ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jrs

110G!!!! WOW

For perspective I needed about a volleyball sized portion to seed 24"x10" and 12"x10" pieces.


----------



## jrs

Here are some pics I took today

Here are 2 closeups of the Fissidens fontanus

















Here is a closeup showing the root and growth patterns of Glosso









Here is a downward angle shot of the Moss wall tank


----------



## Ciddian

Wow!! ^^ The back wall sure is filling in well... 

Any algae issues yet?


----------



## jrs

No not yet. Just the standard green dust algae on the glass that needs to be cleaned off every week or two.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Eh? I didn't realize that it was fizzy ..er ... fissidens that was growing on your driftwood. Now that you have a close up shot of it, it must have look amazing in real life.
Oh man, you're make my fingers ichs just by looking at your tank.
I notice that your moss wall on the back aren't co-opperating. That was one of my main concern and reason why I still haven't set up mine yet. I can't figure out how to get light into the bottom.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jrs

It only slowly spread laterally. I took out the mesh for trimming and it is very hard to cut without pulling at the same time. You can see the gaps better in this pic


----------



## WaterWorld

The glosso looks amazing.


----------



## jrs

Zebrapl3co said:


> I can't figure out how to get light into the bottom.


The beautiful part of the knitting mesh is that you dont really have to worry about light getting to the bottom because all you have to do every once in awhile is take out the panel and rotate it 180 degrees.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Doh! lol, the simplicity of the solution makes me ashame of myself. hah hah ha, thanks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## holocron

jrs... thats a really nice tank! where did you find some fissidens?


----------



## jrs

Thanks, I have had the fissidens for awhile now. I think I got it from the states. I am starting to get collectoritis with mosses now:

flame
java
singapore
taiwan
christmas
peacock
plagiomnium
fissidens fontanus
zipper
weeping
fontanalis sp?
wow, I guess I am a nerd!


----------

